# Oklahoma Steam Threshers Association 2013 show



## macorson (May 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ9K4Piaw6o


----------



## macorson (May 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUj7Ih4OgLI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lAXfzVcJAg


----------

